# How Do You Clean...



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been on this sight a few months and haven't seen this question asked: How should I clean off the slide-out and bed pull-out?

We are new to this TT adventure and have learned many great things from this sight and have already made many of the mods recommended. But after going to CW and getting a price of $300 for a slide topper I figure there has to be a better way to clean them off. Besides no makes a topper for the bed pull-out.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance - 4BEEPS


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I use a ladder and a long-handled broom.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This is what I use:
*Slide Out Cleaner Mod*​I hope this helps.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Same as mswalt, ladder and a broom. I did see mod pictures of a homemade cover made by one of the members for the bed silde and the dinnet slide.

CEF


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I use a ladder and a long-handled broom.
> 
> Mark


Yup, that is what we do on our side slide.


----------

